# Waving Hello From Northumberland!



## Kinetikat (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Nice to be here, looking forward to stopping by on a regular basis as we discover the world of wild camping. We've just bought our very first camper - a demountable 4-berth Dutchmen, circa 1992, mounted on a 1990 American Ford F250 XLT Lariat with a 7.5litre V8 petrol engine. :cool1:

So as to avoid our wallets having a collective heart-attack, it's in the workshop at the moment being converted to LPG!

Will post pictures once we get it home!

Rob & Sue
& the DDs
& the furry tribe
:fun:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Like the sound of your rig. Any pics?


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the site, F250 is a rare beast on here bet it looks great.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and wellcome.

Brilliant forum you have joined. Loads of knowledge and advise when you need it.

Happy wilding.

:have fun::have fun::camper::have fun::have fun:


----------



## TWS (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi & welcome folks ! I'm from Northumberland too, plenty of wildcamping spots around the area. Enjoy the adventure


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and Welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## Kinetikat (Jun 25, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Welcome to the forum. Like the sound of your rig. Any pics?



Hi Rob,

I'd love to add the pics we have, but the 'insert image from computer' thing doesn't seem to work.  Advice anybody?


----------



## zildjian (Oct 19, 2014)

Rob, how are you getting on with ford & camper now its converted to LPG

richard


----------

